# CFL growers- you might be interested



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I was just surfing the web and I found this site that sells these CFL hoods that hold 1 bulb to 6 bulbs. These are for the CFLs with their own ballast built into each bulb. 

http://www.golamps.com/site/pt/lampadas/Envitolites/Enviroliteindex.htmhttp://interlampadas.pt/shop/plantas-envirolites-envirolite-c-146_309.html


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 6, 2007)

I have the 4 bulb hood and 4 x 125w 6500k bulbs. (12,000 lumens each)

It can be run on just 2 bulbs or you can mix and match with 2700k flowering bulbs.(I'll stick to HPS though)

It won't be long now before mine is put to use. I'll let ya know ...


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I would say this would be great for vegging, but I'd much rather go with an HPS for flowering.


----------

